# Magic Lantern Update for 5D3.123



## lintoni (Mar 17, 2015)

Heads up. First update for this camera/firmware since August 2014. They've not trumpeted its arrival, so I don't expect too many new features (I think Dot Tune AFMA gets a fix for zoom lenses). I've downloaded it, but have yet to upgrade the firmware.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 17, 2015)

This is great news. The current build has been fairly stable. Hope the new one is.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 17, 2015)

Is ML fully functional with the latest firmware update from Canon?

Or..is it best to locate and install the previous one? I've never updated my 5D3...and was hoping in the near future to *finally* experiment with Magic Lantern for RAW video....but my camera has the original firmware it came out with about 3 years ago?


----------



## lintoni (Mar 17, 2015)

cayenne said:


> Is ML fully functional with the latest firmware update from Canon?
> 
> Or..is it best to locate and install the previous one? I've never updated my 5D3...and was hoping in the near future to *finally* experiment with Magic Lantern for RAW video....but my camera has the original firmware it came out with about 3 years ago?


No.

The current firmware is 1.3.3. Magic Lantern for the 5D3 currently runs on firmware 1.1.3 or 1.2.3, so you would need to have one of those two firmware versions on your camera.

My understanding is that ML _has_ been ported to the latest (1.3.3) firmware, but needs a little testing before they release it.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 18, 2015)

OK I dropped it onto my 5D3 running 1.2.3 and it boots and shoots. I've only tested Dual ISO and that is working...and what I use the most.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 18, 2015)

lintoni said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > Is ML fully functional with the latest firmware update from Canon?
> ...



Is there anyway to still get the 1.1.3 or the 1.2.3 firmware from official sources? I need to check, I've never upgraded mine before....but I'm sure it is older than 1.2.3.

C


----------



## lintoni (Mar 18, 2015)

1.2.3

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/products/professional_cameras/digital_slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii#DriversAndSoftware

Do you know how to use a search engine?


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 18, 2015)

From the 1.3.3 firmware details:

Note: 
Once the EOS 5D Mark III camera is updated to Version 1.3.3, it cannot be restored to a previous firmware version (Version 1.0.7 through 1.2.3). 

I think they have always said that and others may have been successful. You may want to seek assurance from others that took the chance before risking your own equipment.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 18, 2015)

East Wind Photography said:


> From the 1.3.3 firmware details:
> 
> Note:
> Once the EOS 5D Mark III camera is updated to Version 1.3.3, it cannot be restored to a previous firmware version (Version 1.0.7 through 1.2.3).
> ...



The issue with reverting is that the old firmware may not understand a new setting in your camera because its not intended to replace settings that it does not know about. This has the potential to brick the camera and to have a trip to Canon for a expensive repair.

The fact that others did not have a issue may not mean anything, if they do not have a new or changed setting from a newer version set into the options.


----------



## lintoni (Mar 18, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > From the 1.3.3 firmware details:
> ...


Which is why I'm still using 1.2.3 on my 5D3 - and will continue to do so until Magic Lantern release a build for the 1.3.3 firmware. But that's all irrelevant to the discussion - cayenne hasn't updated the firmware on his 5D3, so will have to update to 1.1.3 or 1.2.3 if he finally takes the plunge and decides to install Magic Lantern on his camera.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 18, 2015)

lintoni said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...



1.3.3 does not offer anything I need so why ruin a good thing? I believe Alex even suggested that 1.1.3 was the better build for ML raw video as it seemed to have better I/O performance...and if you didnt need clean hdmi output. I dont have a means yet to process raw video so sticking with 1.2.3 and hoping it finally gets merged into the main development branch.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 19, 2015)

lintoni said:


> 1.2.3
> 
> http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/products/professional_cameras/digital_slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii#DriversAndSoftware
> 
> Do you know how to use a search engine?



Thanks, I'd not thought Canon would offer the old version of the firmware once the new one was out.

Ok, I downloaded the 1.2.3 firmware. I'll start researching again to see how to install ML.....hoping it is a bit more clear and straightforward than what I found last time....the instructions basically consisted of reading the first of a forum, and then about 14 pages of comments after that with all the changes and updates and links to other threads to try to get the whole clear picture of the process.

C


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 19, 2015)

cayenne said:


> lintoni said:
> 
> 
> > 1.2.3
> ...



Super easy now. Just dump it all onto the root of one of the memory cards and do a firmware update. When prompted, turn off camera before the 30 second timer is up. If you let it count down to zero it will uninstall and disable the boot flag. (good to know when/if you want to uninstall it).


----------



## cayenne (Mar 24, 2015)

East Wind Photography said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > lintoni said:
> ...



Ok, I'll go research it.

One of the main things preventing me from doing ML, was it previously setting an UN-resettable boot flag on the camera which also seemed to permanently increase boot times and wake times on the 5D3.

Sounds like all that is fixed now..so, maybe this weekend I can experiment with it...

I'll go start pilfering around the ML forums and reading up again, but do you all by chance have any good links to the ML installs, and also what extra apps you need for the processing of the RAW video shot with ML on a 5D3? 

I"ll do the reading, but is always nice to have a head start if anyone has any good bookmarks they would share!!

Thanx!!

Cayenne


----------



## East Wind Photography (Mar 24, 2015)

cayenne said:


> East Wind Photography said:
> 
> 
> > cayenne said:
> ...



I'll let others explain the complexities of raw video production. I understand it's easier on a Mac but you really need some powerhouse software to do the editing.

As far as instructions for install, Alex has it right on the download page. He has simplified the install so much now that there is no point for an install manual. You just download the zip, copy the contents directly to the root of one of your memory cards...doesn't matter which one...then flash the firmware.

I install it on my SD card and shoot primarily with the CF card. However it doesn't matter...the flash install just tells the camera which card to boot from.

One thing to note is that if you format the SD card, ML will be copied back to the card but the .fir file will not. So to uninstall and disable the boot flag you have to copy the .fir file back to the card, flash it, then let the 30 second countdown expire. Done. I guess the .fir file is too big to store in ram during the format. If you don't format the card then it will remain there.

It's not a really big deal but just something to keep in mind if you are traveling and decide you want to uninstall. You may need a means to copy the .fir file back onto the card.


----------



## cayenne (Mar 25, 2015)

East Wind Photography said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > East Wind Photography said:
> ...



Thank you.

Well, my process will be...shoot video in RAW...bring into Davinci Resolve, send out proxy files basically, into prores to work in FCPX...when edit is done, xml roundtrip back to Resolve and it will then do the color correction and grading there and render out, back to FCPX or AE or whatever for final touches....

I won't actually be editing with RAW...only the color parts.

Thanks!!

cayenne


----------



## lintoni (Mar 29, 2015)

Quote a1ex at Magic Lantern:


> Alright folks, full-res silent pictures are now in nightly builds, finally!
> 
> The main limitation remains: you can only do fairly long exposures, but even so, it's a very powerful tool for timelapses. You will need a ND filter for daylight usage.
> 
> ...


Obviously,this is not just for 5D3.

I can't see any obvious use for my photography.


----------

